# Wish - by Ashley (~BHM, Self-realization, Mild ~sex, Romance)



## Observer (Jul 7, 2006)

_~BHM, Self-realization, Mild ~sex, Romance _ - The job began as fetish fulfillment, it wound up leading to much more

*Wish 
By Ashley​* 

*ACT ONE*

Andrea moved to Vegas with hopes of becoming a performer, any kind of performer. She loved to sing and dance for anyone that might pay attention. She was the class drama queen at her middle-America high school, starring in every production from grade school though her senior year. She attended Wichita State, majoring in dance, minoring in drama, and taking outside acting classes and signing lessons when she could fit them in, but her dreams wouldn't be fulfilled fast enough in Kansas. 

She left town right after graduating from college, hoping to get professional experience at a big Vegas show, or at least some modest cabaret work. While trying to get her foot into the show business door, she took a job at a mid-level casino as a cocktail waitress. During a busy week she found she could make very good money in tips and still be available for day auditions. 

She befriended another waitress at the casino, a British girl who went by the name of Josie. In a late-night heart to heart, she admitted to Andrea that her real name was Jane, but used Josie, "professionally." In a subsequent deeper conversation, Josie divulged that she worked a couple of nights a week in the business of "adult entertainment" at a place called, "Wish." 

Wish was not a strip bar, and definitely not a brothel, but a place where men could go to live out their fantasies and fetishes. 

"It's strictly no-sex, they can't touch their privies to our privies, know wha' I mean?" Josie snapped her gum. 

Andrea was fascinated and quizzed Josie about the varieties of entertainment provided. A few girls had the standard dominatrix role, but there were specialists for latex, leather, cross-dressing, role-playing games and a plethora of virtual reality equipment. Josie's specialty was the basic foot and shoe fetishists. 

Andrea quizzed Josie about the girls, "are they all struggling dancers and actresses like us?" 

"No," Josie answered, "they're all types of bints, tall, short, slender, fat, young, mature, white, black, asian, latin... every type." 

"Fat?" Andrea asked loudly. 

"Oh, yeah, quite a few of our clients like plump girls. It's a big fat market," Josie laughed. 

Andrea stewed on this. She loved fat people and had always been fascinated with their bodies. To be more specific, she admired the view of fat women, but preferred physical intimacy with a fat man. 

"It seems so interesting, I mean, it would be interesting to meet them," Andrea acknowledged her curiosity. 

"I'll ask Delia if she minds me bringing you around, she's the boss. Her business is straight legit, but she's protective of the girls." 

Later that night, the Andrea and Josie decided to go to another club for a few drinks and laughs. They were seated at a bar when a hefty guy walked past them. He was clean-cut and nice looking, in his 30s wearing a coat and tie. His vast belly was encased in a tight button-down shirt, draping over his belt, bouncing with the rhythm of his walk. In her tipsy state, Andrea gazed at his form and Josie noticed. 

"Are you staring at that fat bloke?" Josie giggled. 

Andrea snapped out of her gaze. "He's really cute," she gushed. 

"Really? You fancy him?" She asked with big eyes. 

"Yeah," Andrea sighed, confessing, "I like 'em plump." 

Josie's wheels were turning. Through her experience at Wish, she knew that many men that liked fat women, but she had never encountered a woman who admitted she preferred her man to be rotund. 

*ACT TWO*

A week passed and Josie approached Andrea with the go-ahead to meet the girls at Wish. They drove out together on a Wednesday afternoon. It was a stunning, old Victorian house, converted into a fantasyland for every taste. 

As soon as she walked in the door, there stood Delia, a well-manicured, mildly buxom, 40-something brunette dressed in designer business wear from head to toe. Andrea was intimidated at first, but Delia was very pleasant and welcoming. 

"Nice to finally meet you, Andrea, we've heard a lot about you," Delia smiled. 

"You have?" Andrea asked, looking quizzically at Josie. 

"Well, Josie did say you were a cute girl, and she was right, innocent looking, but very sexy," Delia announced, causing Andrea to blush. "Come join us in the parlor, I want you to meet a few of the other girls." 

There she met Tisha, the African-American queen of latex, Gennifer, the tall blond expert in domination, Gennifer's best friend Amy, the slightly plump submissive, Tabitha the nurturing mommy, Sonja the French maid, Jill the schoolgirl, and Chloe, a big beautiful woman with an aura of class and style. 

Andrea's eyes were drawn to Chloe the way a lightning rod draws electricity. She was medium height with chestnut hair and a generous body to match her beautiful face. She wore a creamy chiffon button down shirt and straight, black skirt that silhouetted her curves, full belly and all-over softness, so as to leave just a little to the imagination. 

The girls all quizzed Andrea about the basics, where she was from, what were her dreams, her favorite and least favorite things about Vegas, et cetera. All the while Andrea tried to keep her eyes away from Chloe's abundant proportions. After about a half an hour, the informal gathering broke up and Andrea lingered in the parlor, carefully studying the antique furniture in the room. 

Chloe came up behind her and whispered, "Josie told me you liked fat boys." 

The heat of Chloe's breath and the words 'fat boys' made Andrea's thighs tingle. 

Andrea turned red, "Josie told you that?" 

Chloe smiled, "I knew it was true when I caught you looking at my body." 

"I was?" Andrea blushed an even deeper shade of red. 

"Yes, you were," Chloe brushed her hand down her middle and cupped her belly with it, "I think you like fat, don't you, Andrea? I know that look when I see it." 

Andrea looked away, embarrassed. She was usually not intimidated by much, but all of this fat talk caught her by a self-conscious surprise. 

Chloe took Andrea's hand and led her into another room. She shut the door and continued, "Don't be nervous Andrea, I just want to get in your head a little. I've met many men who love fat, but never a woman who does." 

Andrea sat down and smiled, "Well, now you have, I guess," playing with the ruffle on her shirt cuff. 

"So, do you only date fat men?" Chloe prodded her. 

"Well, I haven't dated much at all, I'm so busy with work and trying to get my career going," Andrea explained with a sigh. She didn't reveal the whole truth. There was one big boy from her past she missed very much, her college boyfriend Peter. He was an exceptionally good-looking guy with beautiful green eyes, and he carried his 350 pounds in a way that she couldn't resist: plenty of fat all over his body with his full, soft, rolling belly as the centerpiece. 

Despite her desire for Peter, she left him in Kansas to pursue her career and still felt pangs of guilt over the situation. She often lay in her bed at night, longing to have his big, soft, warm body next to hers again. 

"A pretty girl like you? Men must ask you out all the time," Chloe prodded more. 

"Guys do ask me out," she shrugged, "all the time, really. Especially at the casino I work at...But those guys aren't the sweet, reserved type I prefer" Andrea grinned, feeling a little shy herself. 

Chloe wanted to get at the detail of Andrea's natural attraction to fat. "Do you like very fat men or just plump guys? Are you into weight gain?" 

Andrea was a little overwhelmed by how well Chloe seemed to understand her preferences. "I like all kinds of body types, chubby to really fat, but I really like it when they're cute, you know, boyish cute?" 

"What about weight gain?" Chloe pressed. 

Andrea sighed and turned pink all over again. "Yeah... I do like when they gain weight, you can see it when their clothes get too tight," she giggled, brushing her hand over her own flat middle. "It's really nice to notice." 

"That sounds familiar," Chloe had a knowing smile. 

Andrea then turned the questioning to Chloe, "Wait a minute, what about you? What do you do here?" 

"Haven't you noticed? I'm the fat girl," Chloe laughed, patting her soft belly. "So many men have fantasies about fat women but not all of them live them out, so they come to me. I talk to them about their desires, model clothing, wear costumes, do strip teases and gain fantasies, stuff like that." 

"Gain fantasies?" Andrea was mesmerized. 

"Well, I let them weigh and measure me," she walked toward a closet and opened the door to a doctor's scale, pulling it out for Andrea to see and stepped on it, pushing the numbers up the bar, announcing, "two-hundred and eighty three!" 

Andrea's eyes filled with awe over Chloe's confidence in her body. 

Chloe continued, "The most popular fantasy I use is clothing illusion. When I buy an outfit or a costume, I get it in three sizes, one very tight, one that just fits, and one loose. First I wear the loose size, and then strip down to my underwear. I let them feed me some goodies, and then when I put back on my clothes, I grab the tighter sizes. They imagine I've gained several pounds. I even have a few of my clothes fixed up with easy-rip seems so they can see me "grow" before their eyes." 

Andrea couldn't believe it. She was enthralled by every word that came off Chloe's lips. "Some men like to tease me, some like to just talk about my weight. They want to know in detail about when I got fat, how I got fat, that kind of stuff. Usually they like it when I'm confident and proud of my body, but some guys like it when I'm shy about my weight. I play whatever role they like." 

Andrea sat in her chair, dumbfounded. 

"You know, I know some men that would love to have a fat fantasy with you, I bet you could do this," she reasoned. 

"Do what?" Andrea was confused. "I'm not a big beautiful woman like you." 

"That's perfect though, there are lots of men who want attention for their own tubbiness and weight gain, but they often want it from a thinner woman. You know, you'd be so perfect for it. I can tell how into this you are." 

Andrea had never dreamed of this line of work, yet Chloe was so convincing. It was true, she was very into what Chloe was describing. She often fantasized about fat men, rubbing and tickling their tummies, teasing them with playful comments about their flab; doing a sexy dance up against their big bellies and even imagining their girth on top of her. She left Wish that afternoon with a pleasant but confused feeling about whether she could do what Chloe proposed. 

*ACT THREE*

A few days passed and Josie approached Andrea at the casino, "Delia loved you to pieces, she'd wants to have you work for her." 

"Seriously? What did Chloe tell you?" 

"She told Delia that you were perfect. Delia's been getting requests for a girl who can make quirky fat blokes happy." 

Andrea decided to accept Delia's return invitation to Wish to talk more about the possibilities of an alternative career. When Andrea arrived, she noticed a very attractive and moderately chubby guy looking nervous in the waiting room. 

Delia welcomed her into the parlor and shut the door. 

"The money is great... but I think you would really enjoy your job here too. It's a clean, safe environment and I'm very particular about who comes in here. I have cameras and emergency alarms in every room," Delia showed her the security in the parlor. 

"You can make your own rules;", SHE CONTINUED."if you just want to talk, that's fine; if you want to explore other activities, like Chloe does, we can discuss it, but there's no sex here, bottom line rule. That's not the kind of business I run, and it will never be asked of you so long as I'm around here, okay?" 

"Okay," Andrea took a deep breath. 

"Now, no pressure, but there's a young gentleman in the waiting room that's been very anxious to talk to a girl who can appreciate his weight interests. Would you like to spend an hour, just talking with him and see what you think?" 

Andrea's curiosity and excitement got the best of her, so she decided to meet with this chubby guy and see what she could be getting into. Delia returned to the room with him and shut the door behind her. 

He sat down and smiled at Andrea but said nothing. He was good-looking in a traditional preppy way, maybe mid-20s in age, medium height, with dark brown hair and dark eyes. His button down shirt was very tight against his belly. His buttons clearly strained with a hint of pink pudginess poking through. He wasn't huge, but he had an obvious softness bulging out over his belt, and she thought he looked fantastic with it. 

Andrea sat down in a chair across from him. 

"Delia says your name is Mark," Andrea started. 

"Yep," he answered back with a shy smile. 

There was silence for several seconds. 

"So, Mark," Andrea started again, "you came here for a reason, right?" she coaxed, wanting him to reveal what his interest was. 

"Well, I've always been into the idea of gaining weight, and now that I have gained weight I wanted to talk to someone who might actually like it on me," he blushed. 

"Did you gain the weight on purpose?" she quizzed him. 

"You could say that," he smiled and looked down at his belly, his double chin accentuated. "I've always wanted to get fat, but I was afraid. Once I graduated from college, I finally decided to try just a little, and it turned me on so much that I've now put on 50 pounds over the last year." 

"Well, Mark," Andrea didn't have to go into acting mode for this, because she thought his belly was adorable. "You do have a very sexy belly going there," she smiled back, gazing first at his belly and then in his eyes. 

Mark responded with big eyes and a bigger grin, "Thanks, it's nice to think that some ladies might like the results as much as I do. 

"Well, I can definitely see the results. Did you wear that tight shirt just for me?" 

"Kinda," Mark blushed again. "I love the way it feels... I hope you like the way it looks," he cautiously spoke. 

"Mmmm," Andrea nodded her head, "I do, Mark," appraising his middle slowly with her eyes. She continued to question him, "Do you like to talk about how much weight you've gained? Do you like to talk about how much more you would like to gain?" The questions just tumbled out of her mouth as she became excited by the conversation. 

Mark's eyes sparked at the conversation and Andrea ended up spending the whole hour with him, the conversation going from purely informational to sexy interests. He described his long-repressed desire to gain weight, his new eating habits, how his newly fattened body felt, and his hope of finding a woman who would enjoy and encourage his gain. 

Andrea found the whole topic fascinating and the hour went by like seconds. Delia walked in and interrupted things, walking Mark out of the room. She could hear a hint of voices, but could not make out what they were saying. In less than a minute, Delia walked back in, "Well? What did you think? Was it fun? Horrible? Strange?" 

Andrea laughed, "It was actually kind of cool, maybe a little strange, but in a good way." 

Delia was pleased, "so, here's your share for having excellent counseling skills," handing Andrea a handful of cash. "Usually the house takes 25 percent, but this was a first time thing for each of you so I charged him less and gave you the whole amount. If you get popular, you can make much more than this. It's still cheaper than seeing a therapist and I'm sure they enjoy it plenty more." 

Delia sat down "So, Andrea, do you want me to market your skills? Do you want to be my fat guy specialist?" 

"Sounds intriguing -let me hink anpout it, OK?"

*ACT FOUR*

After a couple of days and a couple of more reassuring discussions with Delia, Andrea agreed to meet with another client. A fat stockbroker named Sean, in his early 30s, was married to a fat-phobic woman who hated his burgeoning physique. He shared this information with Jill the Schoolgirl during his weekly visits during which he verbally instructed her on the subject of naughty sex. Jill suggested he meet with Andrea, telling her that he was a nice guy who needed to be re-assured that he could still be attractive to women. Delia set it up, telling Andrea that Sean was interested in talking to a woman who loved fat men. 

Andrea invited Sean into the Parlor, impressed with his shape. He was a very attractive man, quite tall and exceptionally fat, but also broad in the shoulders, highlighting a form that hinted he might have been a jock at one time. 

Sean unbuttoned his suit coat, allowing his belly to spill out into the open, and sat down with great force. Andrea was nervous because his demeanor was so physically imposing, and she was incredibly attracted to him at the same time. She figured his weight to be well into the 300s, quite near the size of her very large ex-boyfriend Peter. 

Sean spoke first with an obvious chip on his shoulder, "So, I understand you're supposed to like fat guys, or at least that's your schtick around here." 

"Well, yes, I do find big men to be incredibly attractive," Andrea answered, "I don't pretend with that part of what I do." 

"Okay," he was a bit tough with her, "but you're getting paid to tell fat men they're sexy, and I've never met a woman who thinks a fat tub of lard is hot." 

Andrea wasn't sure how to deal with his negativity, so she was just bluntly honest with him, "You're right that I'm getting paid for this, but that doesn't change the fact that I think your body is fantastic," she smiled. "There's no way I could pretend to be attracted to a scrawny guy, that's for sure," Andrea reassured him. 

"So prove it then, tell me what's so great about a fat guy like me," Sean chuckled sarcastically. 

"It's obvious you don't want me to dance around this Sean, so I'm going to tell you what I honestly think." She paused, looked over his body and sighed. "You have a wonderfully shaped belly, Sean... impressive actually. And I have to say your weight is supported really well by your breadth," 

Andrea praised him, saying the kinds of things she had always wanted to verbalize to fat men. "The suit you're wearing kind of conceals some details, leaving a little to my imagination, but I'll bet you have a great set of love handles and a nice wide rear," she surprised herself with her candor. 

"Interesting," Sean shifted his weight, still skeptical but slightly red in the face and smirking playfully. "Have you always been into fat men or is this a recent conversion?" He was still testing her honesty. 

"Actually, yeah, I've always found heavier guys attractive." 

"So your first crush? Your first boyfriends? Were they all fat?" 

"Ah, Memory Lane..." she mused. "Let's see... Well, my first 'real' crush was a chubby teacher. He looked really young, I think he must have been right out of college. He coached my middle school swim team. I remember his belly grazed along my body when he was showing me how to improve my butterfly technique and I loved it." 

Sean laughed, "You were a naughty girl! What about your first boyfriend? Was he fat?" 

"My first steady boyfriend in high school wasn't fat, but when a boy who was fat finally asked me out, I said yes. He was my first, well, love, I guess," Andrea reddened. "That's when I really realized what I really wanted, that it took a big soft guy to make me happiest." 

"Really?" he smiled and seemed to melt a little, but then he frowned again, "My wife thinks my body is disgusting." 

"She's blind! You know you really are a handsome man, regardless of the size thing. You've got great eyes, and wonderful skin," Andrea praised him. 

He smiled again, but then frowned, "I used to get women like crazy when I was younger and only started to gain weight in college, but it was a lot of weight, very quickly. I got really fat, near as fat as I am now, but then I lost a ton after graduation. About five years ago, at my thinnest, I met Laura and we got married before I got fat again. I think I felt like I had to nail down the deal before I got fat again and lost her. But obviously, the fat came back in a big way, and then some," Sean explained, patting his full-grown belly. Andrea was thrilled to see it jiggle a bit. 

"If I had met you in college at your fattest you probably would never have lost an ounce," Andrea teased him. "Seriously, there are plenty of women who would love to share a bed with a successful, sexy guy like you, you shouldn't judge yourself based on your wife's tastes," Andrea reasoned. 

"Would you?" Sean abruptly asked. "I mean, I know I'm married, and it's against the rules... But my wife has abandoned me in every way. She only needs me for my bank account. It would be nice to just know... hypothetically speaking, that a woman would go to bed with me for more than my wallet." 

"I'll admit that I imagined what it would be like with you when you first walked in here," Andrea sighed with a blush. "It would be wonderful to run my fingers along your body, massage your belly, imagining how your weight would feel on top of me, how you would look in contrast to me, how you would feel dwarfing me with your big arms," she really let herself go into the moment. 

Sean was briefly speechless. 

"Besides," Andrea feared she might be going too far with her honesty, but it spilled out anyway, "your wife is an idiot for not knowing how lucky she is. Your looks and brains are an attractive combination." 

"Well, thanks," Sean chuckled. "Everyone always tells me how lucky I am to have a pretty 'Susie homemaker' wife, but looks are deceiving." 

Andrea continued to talk with Sean about his physique, square inch by square inch, extolling the virtues of every pound of extra flesh that clung to him, revealing to him her desire for his whole body. At the end of the hour, Sean walked out looking like a much happier man.


----------



## Observer (Jul 7, 2006)

*ACT FIVE*

After a week, another new client came to Wish to meet with Andrea, a friend of a client of Josie's. Andrea was told he was a guy who was interested in being teased for getting fat. Beyond that she knew nothing. Andrea walked into the parlor for their meeting and there sat Matt Daniels, a hot young actor of the moment. Andrea had just seen him on "Entertainment Tonight" a couple of nights before, hyping his new military drama. 

She stood in the doorway, confused. Matt was a man with chiseled cheekbones and a ripped, flat stomach, not the kind of man she expected to pay her a visit. He spoke, "Hi, I'm Matt." 

"Yes, I know," Andrea blushed. 

"Then I suppose you wonder why I'm here," he offered. 

"Yeah, well, I guess I am a bit curious," she answered. 

"Well, I heard about you through a friend, and you sounded like a dream come true," he smiled. 

"Really... now why would that be?" Andrea was still dumbfounded and a little star-struck. 

"Because I've always wanted to have a woman tease me for being overweight," he smiled more. "I was hoping it's something you might appreciate." 

"Okay..." Andrea tried to get into the right frame of mind, but she looked at him and all concentration broke. She blurted, "but you're not the slightest bit fat." 

Matt nodded and laughed, "I know, I'm not... But, well, I wish I could be, I was hoping you could... pretend?" 

Andrea was not going to say no to Matt Daniels, so she suspended reality and dove into it, calling him every fat name in the book, from chubby to tubby, from beached whale to blimp. She came up with a scenario with him in which he gained a large amount of weight and the tabloids would proceed to call him nasty fat names. Matt loved every word. 

After some playful discussion, he stopped and looked soberly at Andrea, "do you think I'm a total freak?" 

"No!" she protested, "I don't. I mean, I must be a freak too for being into fat guys then, right?" 

"You mean you really are into fat guys? This isn't completely an act?" 

"Nope," she shook her head. "I mean, obviously to call you 'fatty pants' requires a stretch of the imagination, but yes, I do prefer fatter men." 

"How fat?" he asked, grinning. 

"Really fat!" Andrea giggled. 

Matt chuckled along with her, "You want to hear something sick? My personal trainer told me yesterday that I'm down to 7% body fat? And here I sit with you wishing I could be at least 40%." 

"Do you really WANT to be fat, or do you just like talking about it?" Andrea quizzed him. 

"I guess, I mean I do sometimes... sometimes I'm dying to know what it would be like to have blubber all over my body and jiggle with every movement. My ultimate fantasy would be to know what it would be like to gain huge amounts of weight and have a cute chick paw my flab like crazy... A woman who would find my fat sexy... But then I realize that I would have no career at all. I have to stay in shape, at least for now." 

Andrea understood, having her own career aspirations, she never considered getting fat, but she sure liked it on other people. At the end of their session, Matt thanked Andrea for her time and told her he'd make a special trip back to Vegas to see her again. 

*ACT SIX*

Word got out about her services via the internet, and Delia began receiving more inquiries from men who were very interested in meeting Andrea. Delia was selective, concerned with the uncertainty of "cold callers." She finally agreed to meet with one young man named Brian whom Delia pre-interviewed in person. Delia told Andrea of his considerable size and his shy disposition, but Andrea was still surprised when he walked in. 

He was young, very early 20s and gloriously fat for his age. He was fairly tall, maybe an inch or two over six feet, and he carried his substantial weight very well. But what amazing weight it was. Every part of him was round and soft: his face, arms, chest, legs and, of course, his belly. His cute waddle was apparent to Andrea as he moved over to a roomy sofa and sat down in a difficult silence. 

Andrea had been in the custom of sitting across a center table from her clients, but this time she felt compelled to move her spot and sit down next to him and ease his apparent discomfort. She noted the faint scent of his cologne. He still looked very nervous so she spoke immediately. 

"Hi, Brian, I'm Andrea," holding her hand out to him, trying to put him at ease. 

"Hi," he managed to get out and lightly shook her hand. He barely looked her in the eye. 

"Brian," she reached her hand out to his chin, guiding his adorable face upward to look her in the eyes, "you're here to see me so you should look at me, I'd like to see your eyes." 

He looked at her and half smiled, his double chin defining itself more. Andrea smiled back, "See? You have wonderful steel blue eyes, you should let people see them." She paused. "So, you're here to see me for a reason, right?" 

"Yep," forcing out one more word. 

"Sooo..." Andrea prodded further, "why is that?" 

"Well," he started with a deep breath, "I've met someone online that I'm planning on meeting in a couple of weeks. She's flying here to Vegas to meet me." 

"Oh that's great Brian, good for you!" 

"I'm really worried I'm going to turn her off. She knows I'm big, she even found me at a web site for fat guys, but it's just that I don't know how... I mean... I've never been with a woman before and I don't know how to act or what to wear or anything." 

"As much as I'd enjoy helping you out on the 'been with' part, I can't help you experience sex with a woman," Andrea gently reminded him. "I mean you're so adorable Brian, it would be wonderful to experience that with you, it's just against the rules." 

"Oh, I know the rules," Brian turned red, "but come on, you would actually like to be with someone as big as me? I mean, okay, I can believe that some girls like guys who are chubby, but I'm way past obese." 

"'Come on' what? As a matter of fact, I would love to know what it's like to be with you. I'll admit, I will probably have a little fantasy about you later," Andrea asserted, knowing it was the truth. 

Brian's eyes got big. 

Andrea knew he had only paid to talk to her, but she felt Brian needed a little more than talking to help with his confidence. "Do you mind if I touch you?" Andrea murmured, inching close enough to feel his body heat. 

"Um, no," he answered with slight hesitation and disbelief. 

Andrea put her hand on his arm, gently stroking it, "is this okay?" she asked. Brian nodded that it was. She moved her hand down to his leg, again, gently stroking it. "How about this?" she asked again, Brian nodding with approval. 

His lap was slightly shielded by his belly, so she grazed over his thighs and moved her hand to his midsection, her fingertips grazing along his breadth. He took a quick deep breath. "Are you uncomfortable with this, my touching you?" Andrea asked with sensitivity. 

"Kind of..." he shifted, "it's just... no woman has ever done this before," he admitted. 

"I'll bet there were some that wanted to," Andrea whispered in his ear. "I can stop if you want, but I don't want to." Brian froze up more, but didn't push her hand away and she continued with her fingertips, tracing his roundness, then allowing her hand to go flat and cover more area. She then traced her favorite part, along the bottom of his broad belly. Andrea never had the opportunity to feel so much girth on such a big guy before. 

"This is what a woman likes to do," she told Brian, utterly hypnotized by his size. "You should let her feel your body because she finds you very sexy." 

Brian pulled away a bit, but Andrea reassured him, the words pouring out of her mouth, telling him things she wished she would have told Peter when he was inhibited about his body. 

"Brian, you came here to learn about what women want, and I can tell you I know what a woman who loves big men wants." She paused and returned her hand to his belly. "I may not know this girl, but I feel like I do anyway. She wants to touch your body the way you want to touch hers. She wants you to move in close and share your space with her. I know it may be a challenge for you, but you have to allow yourself to be loved, of course as a person, but also, as a man." 

She moved closer again and without thinking she lightly kissed his lips, her hand caressing the round rolls along his side. Then she looked into his eyes, "your lips are full and amazing Brian, don't be afraid to use them with this girl." 

Andrea became extremely turned on by the way his lips and fat felt but she knew she had to stop before things went any further. Pulling back and smiling, her cheeks flushed pink. She then turned back to conversation, "So," she took a deep breath, "tell me about this girl you've met online." 

"Her name is Sarah," he melted. 

"That's a pretty name, where's she from?" 

"Indianapolis." 

"Wow, that's a distance for her to travel, you must have made quite an impression on her," Andrea teased. 

Brian shrugged his shoulders with a chuckle, starting to loosen up, "I hope so." 

"So, what does she look like? Have you two exchanged pictures?" Andrea quizzed him more. 

"She's really cute, dark, almost black hair, she's pretty tiny, only 5'2." I probably outweigh her by four times," he chuckled. " I sent her my picture too, so she's seen me, but my face only. I told her I'm more than 400 pounds, but I'm still nervous since she hasn't really seen how big my body is." 

"Well, Brian, I can say that the first thing I noticed about your body was how nicely you carry your weight. Any girl who likes her man on the big side is going to be very attracted to you, I have no doubt about that," Andrea reassured him. 

Brian sighed with a smile, "I hope you're right." 

Andrea affirmed, "I know I am." 

Andrea continued the session, telling Brian the things she knew an FFA would like, and how to please her. She told him not to be afraid of his weight and enlightened him to the finer points of physical intimacy between a large man and a small woman. Andrea finished the session feeling like she had really helped Brian feel a little more comfortable in his own skin and with his new love interest. 
*
ACT SEVEN*

Chloe came to Andrea to ask her if she were interested in a new proposition. She had a long-time client, Christopher, a successful guy in the casino business, who had desires for plump women, but also desired to get fatter himself. But instead of the behind closed doors feeding and teasing that was usually requested by the gainer type, Christopher wanted to go out in public and have a thin girl tease him about his weight in front of others. His request was to visit a health club for a name calling workout session and stop by a big men's clothing store to try on too-tight clothing, Andrea pointing out his weight throughout. 

Christopher came to Wish to meet with Andrea. When he arrived, Andrea pleasantly noted that Chloe had underestimated his size. She referred to him as "plump" but Andrea thought he was deliciously fatter than plump. He had a blonde, tan, surfer look, and obviously spent time in the gym building his muscles. His belly was full from all angles and he walked with a sexy, confident waddle. She guessed him to be around 5'10" or perhaps 5'11, in the high 200s with plenty of bulk, both fat and muscle, heaped on his frame. 

They sat in the parlor and Christopher revealed his desires to Andrea, "I'm kind of the dominant type in my business... I give orders all day long and it seems to come natural to me. I mean, I've always been a big guy so people do not challenge me very often." 

"You certainly have a physical presence," Andrea agreed. 

"So I guess it's kind of weird that I like the idea of a woman humbling me," he shrugged his broad shoulders. 

"So how does Chloe do that?" 

"Actually, she doesn't, she lets me tease her. She's got a fabulous body, don't get me wrong, I adore curves on a woman. I just also like to tease her about her weight too. She's a great sport wearing tight outfits and costumes for me, pretending to be shocked by my words. 

"So how come you don't have Chloe tease you right back then?" 

"For some reason I like the idea of a thinner woman teasing me, especially if it's going to happen in public. Lately I've been gaining more weight than usual and I'm kind of surprised how much I like it and how much I want it to be noticed." 

"Well, I notice!" Andrea laughed, intrigued even more by the task at hand. 

"Okay then, you want to go to the gym?" Christopher asked. 

"Yes, let's see what you can do with all that blubber!" Andrea was already getting into character and Christopher smiled big. 

As they walked into the club, Christopher checked Andrea in as his " personal trainer, Jennifer Smith." Andrea told the girl working reception, "This guy needs some major training," giving Christopher's belly a soft slap, the receptionist's eyes revealed a quiet surprise. They headed to the locker room area to change and agreed to meet at the stair machines. 

Andrea put on a sexy leotard that showed off her dancer's body well. Several male patrons gawked at her as she made her way over to Christopher with his too-tight T-shirt and sweatpants. The mocking began, "You should really get on the stair master now before that fattening lunch you ate joins all the other fatty meals you've been wolfing down lately," she poked his belly. 

The women near by all stopped to listen to Andrea deride him, shocked at her bold words. One of his club friends came up to him and whispered, "Dude, she's hot, but what a major bitch." 

Christopher just smiled and responded, "No man, it's great, it's just the motivation I need." 

Andrea interrupted them, "what you need is a few hundred hours on those treadmills, Porky," smacking his thick rear. 

Christopher enjoyed this session at the gym more than he ever had before, with all the pokes, slaps and shaming comments. But after an hour and a half, he was physically worn out and decided it was time to go shopping. They changed back into street clothes and departed for the big men's clothing store. 

Andrea was very excited by the big man's store. It was a large store with fat guys of various shapes and sizes milling about. She felt like a kid in a candy store, but she had to focus on her client. 

The store manager welcomed them, and asked Christopher if he was looking for anything particular. Andrea decided that with all the big guys around, her tone would be more about vocalizing his fatness as a desirable thing than something to be embarrassed about. She didn't want to offend the other fat men present and felt more at ease in praise mode anyway. 

Andrea jumped into the initial dialogue between Christopher and the store manager. "He's put on quite a bit of weight lately and we need to get him some new clothes that fit." A few of the customers over heard this and turned their heads. Andrea continued, "now I don't want you showing him tent clothes that cover him up, let's look at things that show off his new pounds," she rubbed his belly. A couple of jaws dropped. 

"Uh... okay," the manager, portly himself, seemed shocked to hear a woman discuss how the extra pounds need accentuation rather than concealment. 

They picked out some outfits, a suit, a few pairs of pants and some casual shirts. Andrea followed them around the store with comments Christopher found delicious. "Come on, you haven't worn size 40 pants in a long time, lets step up the sizing," and "don't buy draping darks all the time, you should be proud of your beautiful Buddha belly!" she gave him a light pinch. 

Once he came out of the dressing room, Andrea marched up to him and began poking and prodding. She stuck her finger into his waistband, "Oh no, we need a little more room to grow here, in case his appetite continues to get the best of him," smiling and winking at the surprised manager. 

As Christopher was changing, Andrea made her way around the shop, smiling and nodding at all the fat guys at the store. Another clerk came near her, a more-than-chubby college-age guy, well dressed in a suit. Andrea thought he was adorable and stopped him before he could open his mouth. 

"Wow, you look fabulous in that suit, do you mind taking the jacket off and letting me have a better look?" He blushed and did as she asked. She then touched his arm, its plumpness obvious in a fairly tight button down shirt, and whispered to him, "You look wonderful," winking at him and grazing her hand along his arm, whispering even more quietly, "dead sexy." 

Andrea felt like she was living out a dream, right there in fat guy heaven. She continued to give her opinions freely about how fat the clothes made Christopher look, and how much fatter she'd like him to look, occasionally fondling his flabbiest parts to better illustrate their jiggle. Finally, with a stack of clothes at the register, Andrea exclaimed, "Well, my guy here has worked up quite an appetite today, we need to get you a big dinner, don't we?" giving his belly a big rub, again, shaking it a bit for everyone in the area to see. 

After they walked out, Christopher praised Andrea for her diplomatic skills; that she could tease and turn him on without offending the other fat guys in the store. "You're a natural," he chuckled. "It's like you really enjoy it." 

"Well, I do enjoy it," she asserted with a huge smile. 

*ACT EIGHT*

Over the following weeks, Andrea continued to meet with a few select clients, but scaled back from further work in favor of doing some small time productions as a back-up dancer and singer. 

Matt, the movie star, surprised her with an unexpected visit. He wanted to share some exciting news, that he was doing a role in which he would be expected to gain weight. 

"Guess what!" He shouted, "I have to get fat! Will you help me get fat? Please Andrea? When I read the script I immediately knew you would be perfect to help me." 

"Of course I'll help you," she was almost as excited as he was. He was going to be playing a biographical part as an alcoholic ex-pro athlete who struggles with his addiction and failing coaching career. The requirement was that he would gain about 30 pounds to fill out his face and soften his body and then they'd use makeup and prosthetics for older age scenes. 

"I've already shot the young athlete scenes, so now shooting is on hiatus for a month and a half while I pack on the weight. Originally they were going to fake it with padding and make up, but I volunteered to add some weight for the sake of realism," he winked. 

Matt had mounds of food delivered to Wish daily as he embarked on his goal of gaining as much weight as possible in 30 days. Andrea weighed and measured him first, he was still very lean at 170 lbs of mostly muscle. This was a dream come true for her, to fatten up a hot and willing movie star, if only to get him in the chubby range. 

The initial plan was for her to spend a couple of hours in the morning with him, encouraging him to eat a couple of platefuls of rich breakfasts of eggs, bacon, sausage, pancakes, hash browns in a glorious blend of fattening meals. Then he'd return for dinners of pizza, pastas, burgers, malts and a few beers to wash it down. Within the first week he had gained seven pounds. 

Andrea rewarded his progress with lavish attention paid to the bit of softness showing up on his chiseled abs. She started to meet him at his hotel for piles of room service food and encouragement. After the second week, he had put on another six pounds. 

One night after a big meal, Andrea was lying next to him on the bed in his hotel room rubbing his swollen belly. He stopped her and looked into her eyes, "Do you really enjoy my company or just the idea of fattening me up and getting paid to do it?" 

Andrea pulled away and felt a bit surprised. She had strong feelings of kinship with Matt, but she also knew she had to remain platonic about this. When she felt a connection to a client, she told herself that she was no more than hired help. 

"Matt, I'm not supposed to do anything other than help you put on weight and enjoy it. But I do like you, I think you're an amazing person," she tried to minimize her crush on him. 

"Thanks," he smiled with a trace of a double chin that had not existed a few weeks ago. "I guess I've just always dreamed about a girl like you and it's hard for me to not have feelings for you. I barely know you and yet I feel like you understand me like no other woman has before. Is that weird?" 

"It's not weird, Matt, we just have been able to bond over something not many strangers can share. I feel the same way." Feeling nervous about Matt's innuendo, Andrea switched the subject back to dessert and Matt ended up consuming a slice of mousse pie, a piece of lemon cheesecake and finished it off a chocolate covered strawberry. 

After another week of indulgence, Matt was up to 188 and his face was showing some fullness. He was so excited, "God, I love how this feels," rubbing his softened belly, "I wish I could keep going for a longer time." 

"Believe me, so do I," Andrea reached her hand out to help him rub his belly. 

By the time Matt had finished his "program" with Andrea, he had put on more than 30 pounds and was up over 200. Andrea thought he looked great and told him his new chubbiness allowed her to picture him even fatter. Matt lamented, "I'm sorry to say that the next time you see me I'll be thin again, but you should know that inside I'm still chubby for you." 

Several months later when the film's marketing machine kicked into high gear, the media was quick to write about Matt's weight gain for his movie role. When reporters asked him how he gained so much weight so quickly he just said a good friend did a great job in encouraging him to eat like a pig. Andrea smiled to herself, knowing that he had tipped his hat to her in a special, albeit subtle way. 

After her voyage into the dream world of fattening Matt Daniels, she took a new job as a featured dancer and singer in a well-known casino's cabaret-style variety show. Still, her world at Wish was never too far behind. 

*ACT NINE*

One day she was at a grocery store when she saw the back of an extremely big guy. He was with a petite dark haired girl, and they were in the frozen dessert aisle, looking at ice cream. Andrea watched the girl reach over and rub her hand along his belly in a way she understood. As she walked closer, she recognized the guy. It was Brian, the shy super-sized boy she met with one time, months back. 

Before she could consider whether to run away or pretend she didn't notice him, he recognized her, "Andrea!" he nearly shouted. 

"Brian," Andrea smiled, moved closer to them, relieved he wouldn't be embarrassed to publicly recognize her. After all, they had met under very private circumstances, "how are you?" 

"Great" he smiled back, looking even more attractive and much more confident than she remembered. His weight was about the same, but something was more vibrant in him. 

"Sarah, this is Andrea; she's an FFA, too," he proudly announced. 

Sarah laughed, "It's nice to meet you Andrea, but he's mine!" she joked, attempting to thrust her petite arms around his wide body. 

Andrea appraised them both, looking like complete opposites. Brian had been right, he was about four times her size. "You guys look really happy together," Andrea sighed, feeling elation that a sweet fat boy and an adoring FFA found each other, but also feeling a bit alone herself. It was in these moments that she would have recurring thoughts of the happiness and intimacy she had once felt with Peter.


----------



## Observer (Jul 7, 2006)

*ACT TEN*

As more weeks passed, Andrea toiled to pay her dues in show business. She was about to give up on the Vegas showgirl life and move on to a different city, anywhere else, when she once again heard from Matt Daniels. 

He returned to Vegas for a movie premier party, and made a special trip to visit with Andrea. He walked into the hotel lobby where they agreed to meet and he was carrying a large wallet-style folder in his hand and a smile on his face. He was thin again, but Andrea was happy to see him anyway, remembering his chunkiness fondly. 

"Andrea, I feel so in debt to you for giving me my fantasy. And I want to pay you back." 

"Matt, you've already paid for it, and besides, I got a lot of enjoyment out of it too," she winked. 

"Well, this is better payback, it's something perfect for you, so you have to accept it... or at least consider it!" 

"Depends on what it is," she raised her left eyebrow. 

"I heard about this script and I thought of you," he handed her the folder. "It's an amazingly smart love story about a girl who falls in love with an overweight guy." 

"Seriously?" Andrea couldn't believe it. She always loved acting but figured she's never break through in it while still in Vegas. 

"Yes! You have to do this role. It's a really clever indie flick. I believe in this script so much that I agreed to co-produce the film with casting stipulations, so if you can handle it, it should be yours. I know you have the gift, you've always played the part so well with me and I know you'll kill. You'll bring a passion that most fat-phobic actresses would never find in themselves." 

Andrea was still shocked, but she agreed to meet with the movie's other producers, director and casting agent. After some screen testing and positive feedback from the money guys, she was cast opposite a young actor named Aidan Hansen. Aidan gained notice ten years before as an overweight teenager with powder-blue eyes in an academy award winning drama. A couple of years later he had dropped some weight to star on a television cop drama. While he was still somewhat hefty by Hollywood standards, he was hardly chunky by Andrea's assessment. 

When she finally met Aidan, she observed that he was even better looking in person than on the screen, and she was happily surprised that he had put back on much of the weight he had lost for his television role as Detective Steven Janny. She noticed right away that he was friendly, patient and had a fun sense of humor. She began to feel like Aidan was the kind of guy who might supplant her feelings of emptiness. 

As production began, she found it so easy to do a role she had felt deep inside her from childhood: a feisty, independent girl falls in love with adorable fat guy, not without complications and humorous situations. And with a difference from what had been done before: the female protagonist lusts after him as a big man, not in spite of his size. She embodied the role so naturally that the dailies we creating a lot of excitement on the set. 

The day was coming for their love scene and she was anxious about the whole thing. She knew she would enjoy the closeness with Aidan, but was extremely nervous about how vulnerable it made her. All the cameras and people on the set watching her simulate love with a man, watching for her emotion and desire. 

Aidan stopped into her trailer to talk to her about it. "Don't be nervous," he laughed, "I'll wear shorts," lightening the mood. 

"Aidan, it's not that, I know you'll be perfect, I'm just nervous about the cameras, and being half-naked in front of all those people," she giggled uneasily. 

"You have nothing to worry about. They're not going to show that much, and besides, you have a beautiful body, you should be proud of it. Now I, on the other hand, have something to worry about," patting his round belly. 

Andrea blushed, "You look wonderful to me." 

Aidan chuckled, "Alright, you can snap out of character now." 

Andrea wanted to avoid the whole, 'you're hot,' and 'no I'm not' dialog and switched the subject. "Should we rehearse this? I mean is that done? Do actors rehearse love scenes like other scenes?" 

"I'm not an expert on this, you know, my roles are always the supporting fat guy, not the love interest," Aiden smirked. 

"I think we should," Andrea ignored his self-deprecating comment, "I'm a little concerned about going to the set cold on this scene," not quite realizing what she was asking for, but feeling excited anyway. 

"Okay," Aidan smiled, heaving his wide body down on the seat next to Andrea. 

They started to run through the lines, Andrea had already read them over and over, trying to get them just right. The scene called for a heated argument that turned into heated passion. Their voices grew louder as they worked through the argument scene. Aidan's final shout about his fatness prompts Andrea's character to stop and grab him by the love handles and kiss him like crazy. 

Aidan seemed to expect her to stop at that point, but she didn't, she grabbed him and kissed him hard, with all the lust she felt for him bubbling over and into the scene. At first he was shocked, but after a moment he began to kiss back in like fashion. 

After the kiss, Aidan turned a bit red and laughed, "Wow, that was brilliant acting." 

Andrea sighed, "You're a wonderful actor yourself." She was extremely turned on, and began to ask him about the rest of the scene, how they would end up in her character's hotel room and how they would strip down. She asked him about the "after" scene in bed together, trying to picture how they would be placed together from the camera's angles. As they discussed what they would do together, sexual tension became so thick, a knife could cut through it. 

The next day, Andrea walked toward the set with anticipation. Aidan stood there watching her approach, looking a bit nervous as well. The argument scene took a lot of blocking and a several takes, but after a few hours, the director had what he wanted and it was time to move to the strip portion of the scene. 

After some discussion on the choreography of the losing of clothing, they confirmed that Andrea's character would take the lead as the aggressor. She proceeded to push him down on the bed, unzip and drop her dress in seconds to reveal her lithe body in nothing but a bustier, panties and thigh-high stockings. 

Then she was to move in for the kill, removing his coat, and jerking his shirt from his tucked pants. The jerk motion made Aidan's belly jiggle in a way that wholly focused her on the lust she felt for Aidan as a man. She pounced on him and after a few minutes of simulated foreplay, it was over too quickly, like a blur. 

"Cut," the director yelled, pulling Andrea back out of her character. She almost forgot there was anyone else in the room. Looking up, she saw blank faces. Then thunderous applause from the set, "Brava!" 

She looked over at Aidan. He was beaming and a bit flabbergasted. She returned to the director and he was thrilled. "Andrea, that was fabulous. I couldn't have asked for a different performance." Andrea was amazed at his reaction because she knew she wasn't really acting at all. 

They spent a couple of more hours getting pieces of shots for b-roll and back-up takes, but it was over too soon. After this, another couple of hours was spent on the "morning after" bed scene, which only tortured Andrea more. Here she was laying in the arms of a big beautiful man, his belly rubbing up against her body under the sheets, driving her insane, yet she had never even been intimate with him. It was an incredibly surreal experience. 

Afterwards, Andrea sat in her trailer, bewildered at the day she just experienced. She went over and over in her head how she felt about Aidan, fearing she was falling in love with him. Just then, Aidan knocked on her door and she invited him in. 

"You were such a pro today," he gushed, "you were so convincing, it made it easy for me to do my part." 

"It was a blur to me," Andrea admitted, "Honestly, I can't remember half of it." 

"Well that's a good thing, I hope the audience forgets my shirtless body too," he joked. 

"Aidan, you looked so good today, it made my job almost too easy." She was still overwhelmed by her attraction to him, like a truth serum had been injected in her that morning. 

"Okay Andrea, you have to know when to put the character away," Aidan kept joking. 

"I'm Andrea talking here, and I'm serious, Aidan, you have this... this thing..." she trailed off, shaking her head, afraid his feelings weren't the same. 

He just stood there, blankly looking at her. 

Andrea couldn't stand the silence, "I know its wrong for me to fall for a coworker, but I can't help in Aidan, I'm hopeless. I can't pretend I don't feel this." 

"Feel what?" He asked with surprised frustration. 

She walked up to him, ran the tips of her fingers along his chubby cheek. "This is not acting. The cameras have stopped rolling, Aidan. I'm attracted to you and... well, I have no idea how you feel about me, but I just have to tell you, or I feel like I'll just... disintegrate," she stepped back. 

Aidan moved closer to Andrea, still silent, but with a look in his bright blue eyes that told her he might feel the same way. They kissed, her hands roaming his plump sides, his belly pressing into her body. 

"You promise this isn't more rehearsal?" he smiled. 

"Yes, I promise," Andrea affirmed. 

"I didn't think you were attracted to me that way," he wanted more reassurance from her. 

"I've always been attracted to you, Aidan." 
*
ACT ELEVEN*

A week later, the final day on the set, Matt came to the set to see Andrea. 

"I hear you and Aidan have something going on," he winked, "now why should that surprise me?" Andrea blushed and Matt continued, "You know I figured that would happen, after all, I can't have you with this body," he rubbed his flat stomach, teasing her more. 

"Matt, you know I think you're a wonderful person in any body," she sighed, feeling a deep friendship with him. 

"Ah, yes, but I doubt this body would elicit the kind of response from you that I saw in the dailies," he enthused. "You are smokin! I knew you'd nail this part." 

She profusely thanked Matt for believing in her. He thanked her again for letting him explore his fantasy. Aidan walked over to them mid-conversation, having overheard some of it. Matt turned to Aidan, "you're a lucky man, she's very special." 

With that, Matt walked away and Aidan seemed a little jealous. He asked Andrea, "I've heard some things... is it true you had a thing with him and that's why you got this part?" 

Andrea wasn't offended by his suggestion, because she knew it was kind of true. "Actually, yes and no. I mean we had a slight thing, but it wasn't serious, more a friendship than anything. He just thought I would be right for the role, and I guess I was," she smiled, triumphantly knowing it was true in a way that Aidan could not quite understand. 

The film went into post-production for a few months, and Andrea's relationship with Aidan continued, but it was stalled in just a physical connection. They never seemed to have the opportunity to spend quality time together, and things devolved into a purely sexual bond. 

Leading up to the release date, the film got quite a bit of press due to Matt's role as producer. It wasn't long before Andrea was doing a light press junket and giving interviews. The obvious questions surfaced about her relationship with Aidan, his size, and her character's love for a man of size. She played the fat thing down, only speaking theoretically about varying beauty standards and the film's message about self-confidence and honesty. 

When the movie opened, it was not a huge box office success, but it was very well received in critical circles. Her brief but startling brush with fame quickly wore on her, and she began to long for life back at home in Kansas. She rarely saw Aidan anymore, and after a few months of drifting they decided to call it quits. 

The feelings of loneliness resurfaced and the offers from small-time agents held no interest for her. She was quickly becoming disillusioned with life as a wannabe starlet and tease for hire, so she decided to visit with her parents for a few weeks and figure out where she was going. She had saved enough money to go back to school, thinking seriously about a teaching certification or opening a dance instruction studio. 

*ACT TWELVE*

Andrea spent her first Saturday away from Vegas visiting her old college campus. Memories of better times with Peter left her feeling malaise and regret. Feeling down, she left campus to run some errands downtown Wichita. Despite the sunny weather, she was in a daze. 

Leaving the post office, her day brightened a bit when she saw a large guy walking down the street ahead of her. She was immediately captured by his full, well-rounded love handles, broad back and wide behind in jeans and a black, loose fitting long sleeve T-shirt. 

Walking quickly to get closer, she followed him into a coffee shop a few blocks down the street. She lingered in the back while he ordered, waiting to get a look at his face. When he turned around, she nearly fainted; it was her college sweetheart, Peter. 

When her eyes locked with his, he almost dropped his coffee. They moved toward each other in what felt like slow motion to Andrea. He was more beautiful than she remembered. His body was still full and fat, but he was looking a little more grown up in the most handsome way. 

"Peter, I... I can't believe you're here..." her cheeks flared pink. 

"I was thinking the same thing," he nearly whispered. Hearing his voice flooded back Andrea's warmest memories of time spent with Peter back in college. It was a mixture of the happy comfort elicited in her by his wonderful personality and the sexual excitement over the sight of his big body. 

They stood in the middle of the shop, his silhouette dwarfing hers, making the smallest talk while Andrea was feeling the biggest thing she had ever felt. They sat down outside the cafe to continue the conversation. He was now an aeronautical engineer for a military consulting company and had recently gotten his pilot's license. She told him about her cocktail waitress job and small time gigs, tactfully leaving out her work at Wish. That would take time to reveal, she felt. 

"So, I saw your movie," he offered. 

"You did? Not that many people saw it," she joked. 

"You were so beautiful on the screen, I mean you were always beautiful, but..." 

"Thank you Peter," she felt her face get hot. 

"I thought the subject matter was interesting for you," already hinting at the weight thing. 

It had been two years since they saw each other, but Andrea still remembered all of Peter's self doubts. He grew up fat. She remembered when he told her that every year he was the fattest kid in school, and he wasn't happy about still being known as "that fat guy." 

She was always so afraid of offending him that she never brought up his weight unless he did, only to say that she loved him as he was. She never had the courage to take it a step farther and tell him that she preferred him heavy. Her youthful inexperience further dampened her ability to express how much excitement his big body created for her in bed. Despite her new ability to discuss fat attraction, she initially reverted to her old habit of clamming up on the subject of weight. 

He persisted, "Did they cast you because you had experience with a big guy?" 

She just smiled, but still felt worried that her secret would be revealed to Peter, that his weight was part of the equation, and she still feared hurting his feelings. 

"Andrea, I've thought a lot about this since you left, and finally I have the chance to know what was going on in your head." 

"What do you mean?" she asked, realizing that the conversation was not going to get any lighter. 

"I mean, you and me. When you left town, I was really hurt, but I tried to think that it was for your career, and somewhere in the back of my head, I figured that you'd never stay with me anyway." 

"Peter, I loved you..." she started to defend herself. 

"No, what I mean is that I always assumed that the equation was wrong. Pretty girls don't stay with fat guys, so leaving town was an easier decision for you, maybe," he whispered just loud enough for her to feel the burn of his words. 

"Peter," she tried to speak again, feeling shame that she wasn't more forthcoming with her preferences. 

"No, it's okay, it's just how I felt; I just figured it wouldn't be as hard to leave me behind because I wasn't attractive." 

"But Peter you WERE, you ARE attractive," she was nearly pleading with him. "Why do you think I asked you out?" 

"I guess I kind of thought you were the first girl that looked past my size and liked my personality enough to forget I was a fat guy." 

"You put me on far to high a pedestal Peter. You make yourself sound like some kind of charity case." 

"I tried not to think about it for a while, but then... you're going to laugh, this sounds lame... I was watching a talk show about people liking fat people, and I started to wonder about you. And once I saw the movie you were in, then the wheels started turning even more. I just need to know, were you into my size?" 

She felt light inside, knowing they were both releasing years of unspoken thoughts. "Remember how we met? 

"The basketball game," he smiled. 

"I saw you before that, you know," she came clean. "The first time I saw you, was in the Union, you were eating lunch with Joe and Mark." 

"Really? You never told me that before," he smiled bigger. 

"Yep, and I could only see your face, but I thought you were the cutest guy I had seen on campus," she admitted. 

"But you didn't get a look at the rest of me?" he laughed. 

"Not quite, but then I saw you again at the library, and got a much better look, and I really liked what I saw. I wanted to talk to you right then and there, but it was so quiet, I was afraid of making a scene, because you know I was never good at being quiet," she teased herself. 

"That's true," he agreed, knowing Andrea's outgoing personality. 

"So when I finally saw you getting a pretzel at that Basketball game, I knew I had to talk to you, so, I came up to you and asked you if you could take a picture of my friend and I," she reminisced. 

Peter remembered, "And then you didn't just say thank you and walk away, you stayed and talked with me while I ate the pretzel." 

"I asked you for your phone number... I called you... I asked you out... How much more obvious was it that I was into you before I even got to know you as a person?" she asked. 

"That's what got me thinking, I don't know how I didn't get it at the time, but I think I do now." 

"You do, Peter, yes, I loved your size, and I didn't think it was possible for you to get any better looking, but you have," she gushed. 

He smiled, his chubby cheeks flared red and he looked down. Several seconds passed, before he looked back up at her with his intense green eyes. "So are you just here to visit? Going back to Vegas soon?" 

"I'm not sure... I'm done with Vegas, but I'm not sure what I'm going to do here. I saved some money and I've thought about a few things, but I'm still sorting it out I guess," Andrea answered. 

"Don't you have a boyfriend there or something?" he further inquired. 

"No," she confirmed, happy that he asked the question, "just an apartment I need to clear out," she answered again. "What about you? Are you seeing anyone special?" 

"No... no one since you," he confessed. 

Andrea was jumping out of her skin. This was the information she needed to hear to feel certain that her future was with Peter, no matter where she lived. "So, I don't suppose you'd be willing to have dinner with me tonight?" she asked. 

"Wait a minute," he laughed, "when do I finally get to do the asking out?" 

"Anytime you want, Peter, I'll say yes," she whispered and leaned across the table to give him a soft kiss on the lips.


----------

